

16 Tips for Getting 90% of Your Work Done Before Lunch - AndriusWSR
http://www.inc.com/neil-patel/16-tips-for-getting-90-of-your-work-done-in-the-morning.html

======
serve_yay
I don't know who this is for but it's not for me. I need to be around to
review pull requests and stuff. Sounds nice though

------
iqonik
Has a lot of spelling mistakes, guess they were rushing to get it done before
lunch!

